# Walter in the window



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

One of Walter Grey's favorite hangouts









He watches while I walk the girls


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Hahaha! That pic made me laugh because there is a kitty that sits in the window right next to our Apt entrance that at first Molly was trying her darnest to get to but of course couldn't reach and she was sooo obsessed that one day I picked her up and held her up to the screen (window was open) so she could meet him (she is a cat lover BTW!) and he reached out a batted her nose and scared the living daylights out of her so that now when we pass his window she just looks up at him and keeps on going!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Hi Walter. Such a sweet picture.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Yeah big old Walt, if he could find a way to get rid of the dogs without all the effort of doing it, he would :aetsch:, he is a funny boy. 

"Look the dogs get food that could be mine, they also get prime real estate in front of the portable heater... this I cannot have" 

Basically he looks put out or is leading me to food bowl in case I get lost. :smile:


----------

